

This Fake Log Jams Your Phone So You’ll Shut Up And Enjoy Nature - denzil_correa
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/fake-log-jams-your-phone/

======
pavel_lishin
Interesting that it only blocks voice, which is my cellphone's least used
functionality.

